# Glam Soup Episode 3 Sunday May 4th 9PM CST



## Janice (May 4, 2008)

*Glam Soup!*  on blogtalkradio.com/specktra! 

*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*. 

Topics we will touch on this evening are:

Naughty Nauticals hands-on review. 
Our current fave 3 beauty products 
History of Specktra 
Specktra Shout Outs 
Take your calls 
The show has been scheduled for 90 minutes so that you can hear the show live until the end!


----------

